# Como nace un circuito electrico



## DemoDoCoto (Feb 4, 2007)

Hola.

La cuestion es la siguiente, he armado varios circuitos muy simples pegando los componentes en una PBC previamente preparada, osea, kits de electronica. He estudiado las bases y algo mas acerca de la electronica, voltaje y corriente, los componentes y su funcion en el circuito etc etc. Desde hace tiempo he estado buscando en internet algo que a mi entender me ha puesto un freno en mi avance. 

Lo que me detiene es el << como >> nace un circuito electrico, osea, yo se que todo parte de un proposito, encender una luz a distancia, armar un transmisor de radio, etc, etc, y despues viene la parte del diseño, que son los diagramas que vemos en las revistas, sigue despues una "prueba" en una "protoboard" y despues la implementacion en una pbc, asi lo entiendo yo.

Ahora, alguien puede decirme ¿¿¿¿ cual es la ciencia o la metodologia para saber que componentes debe utilizar el circuito que satisfaga mis propositos ????, osea, como se que necesito 4 resistencias, 3 diodos y 2 capacitores de cierto tipo para que mi (por ejemplo) mi control remoto habra una puerta. Por que claro, a mi me resulta muy facil ver el diagrama de otro e implementarlo, pero creo que de seguir asi no sabre nunca lo fundamental.

Por lo que se hasta ahora se supone que tengo que estudiar algo llamado "teoria de circuitos", he leido varios libros pero como veran me resultan jeroglificos ejeje y debido a esto no se si voy por buen rumbo.

Soy novato (tendre poco mas de 4 meses en esto), lo unico que quiero son enlaces a algunos tutoriales o que me recomienden libros, o que me digan por donde empezar, ya se soldar, se identificar componentes y que papel desempeñan en un circuito, tengo fundamentos de electronica digital, se programar pics (que encienden leds y cosas muy basicas de ese tipo), no estoy tan verde en esto jeje.

Gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## thevenin (Feb 4, 2007)

Buena pregunta, aunque la pregunta más correcta sería ¿Cómo se diseña un circuito?

Yo creo que hay dos vertientes, el circuito práctico y el didáctico o experimental.

Ambos tipos cubren una necesidad:
el práctico: resolver un problema que no resuelve ninguna solución comercial.
el didáctico o experimental: aprender sobre una materia que no dominamos y que nos atrae.

Un circuito puede ser práctico pero no necesariamente rentable, ej. un amplificadorcador de Tv puede ser fácil de realizar basándose en esquemas, etc, pero casi más seguro que es más económico comprarlo en la primera tienda de bazar electrónica de nuestra ciudad.

Un circuito didáctico no necesariamente es práctico: realizar una radio AM "casera" no tendrá "más" beneficio la satisfacción de haberlo realizado uno mismo partiendo de sus conocimientos, pero a buen seguro en tiempo y dinero no nos saldrá rentable (caja, placas, estaño empleado, componentes, tornillería, antena extensible, terminales, etc, etc).
Si hacemos el presupuesto de este circuito y lo comparamos con una radio AM-FM comercial, a buen seguro que habremos perdido tiempo y dinero, debido al bajo coste que estos se comercializan. 

En este punto es donde hay que hacerse unas preguntas:
1. ¿Realmente necesito el circuito o existe una solución comercial?
2. ¿Puedo llevarlo a cabo economicamente, en tiempo, materialmente?

Si estamos decididos podemos seguir adelante. No obstante para el aprendizaje de ciertos circuitos conveniente simular el mayor número posible de circuitos, y probarlos en placa de protoboard, anotando en un cuaderno los resultados obtenidos, los principios aprendidos, etc.

Para no hacer esto muy largo en el siguiente mensaje te describo más o menos el proceso que suele seguirse, en el que cada uno tiene más o menos el suyo.


----------



## thevenin (Feb 4, 2007)

Como decía aquí va el proceso "casero" que suele seguirse, con variaciones según que persona:

Te explico como hice yo el diseño de un radiodespertador con radio AM-FM basado en circuitos integrados, PIC y display LCD (no lo he montado, simplemente he ideado el esquema).

.......IMPORTANTE....... LIBRETA, BOLIGRAFO, LAPIZ Y GOMA.

Proceso de diseño casero:
------------------------------
** 1. Surge una necesidad. Describirla en una sóla frase:
------------------------------------------------------------------
    Diseño de un radio despertador AM-FM 

** 2. Estudio de aparatos similares:
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Cojo una radiodespertador comercial marca PHILIPS, no tengo el manual, trasteo un rato con ella hasta averiguar todas sus funciones, que tampoco son demasiadas, defino mis funciones en el circuito:

-Radio AM-FM, selector mediante conmutador.
-Control de volumen mediante potenciómetro
-Sleep Timer (tiempo de apagado hasta una hora (00-59 min).
-WakeUp (despetaador con radio a una hora prefijada).
-Alarma a una hora programada.



3. Recopilación de información
-----------------------------------
Búsqueda de información sobre radio AM, FM, su historia básica, circuitos a transistores, circuitos integrados.
Fuentes de información: apuntes, libros (librerías cercanas, bibliotecas), internet.
Me paso varios días buscando información.

4. Toma de desiciones:
---------------------------
¿Que tecnología voy a emplear?
¿A transistores?
¿A circuito integrados?

Evaluación:
A transistores el circuito sería "demasiado grande y complejo", la placa PCB se complicaría en exceso, los cálculos también, me interesa hacerlo más simple.

Elección: circuitos integrados, razon: economía de esfuerzo, coste.

Reprensentacion de la hora: se puede representar en pantalla LCD o en displays 7 segmentos.

Me inclino por el LCD por dos motivos:
Me gustaría mostrar los símbolos de campana para el despertador, reloj para el sleep timer
ya que me gustaría poner aprender a manejar los PICS y había encontrado tiempo atrás una buena información sobre esto en:
http://www.micropik.com/provisional/pag_leds_lcd_displays_lcd.htm (al final de todo).


5.  Realización del esquema en bloque:
=========================

A partir de lo estudiado hago el esquema en bloques y decido que componentes utilizar:





Como amplificadorcador de audio podría usar un tda2002, ¿porqué este y no otro? ¿dónde lo conocí?: libro: Circuitos Integrados Lineales, sus aplicaciones (Paraninformación).
Es un integrado fácil  de encontrar y económico.


Como integrado receptor de radio utlizaré el tea5710, 

Hoja de aplicación del tea5710: http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/philips/TEA5710.pdf

Lo conocí tras una larga búsqueda, aunque no me acuerdo como llegué a ella, se puede comprar en:
http://www.digikey.com/

PIC: 16c84: motivo: me vale y abunda información sobre el en internet, es fácil de conseguir.

LCD: ¿con retroiluminación?¿Dos filas, una?
http://www.micropik.com/provisional/pag_leds_lcd_displays_lcd.htm 


El resto de componentes son componentes auxiliares y vienen en las hojas de especificaciones de cada integrado, o sea "vienen dados".

Respondiendo a tu pregunta inicial, ¿como sé que necesito 4 resistencias, 3 diodos y 2 capacitores?, esta podría ser una de ellas, mirando las hojas de especificaciones de los integrados.

La otra forma es mediante el cálculo, debes coger cada esquema en bloque y pormenorizarlo, o sea estudiarlo pos si sólo.

Así si tienes que hacer un filtro activo pasa bajo para eliminar ruido puedes consultar libros o apuntes que traten ese tema en concreto. Estudiarlo, ver su formulas finales, y calcularlo adaptados a tus necesidades.

De esta forma se parte de lo que se llama "configuraciones básicas", se hacen las adaptaciones entre entre etapas (para que la entrada de una no afecte a la salida de otra), etc.

Una vez que llegues al punto que debes calcular los componentes puedes optar por dos soluciones:

Práctico: Aplicar las fórmulas tal cual vienen en el libro
Didáctico: estudiar la deducción de las fórmulas, ¿de donde vienen?, etc

Como ves se realiza un enfoque descendente, de lo más general a lo más específico, aplicando conocimientos o buscándolos nuevos.

Si te interesa saber cual es el proceso de diseño industrial para comercializar un producto, con su corriente documentación te recomiendo el libro Desarrollo de Proyectos de Productos Electrónicos (Paraninformación, 20 € 200 páginas). Este libro no te enseñará a diseñar en sí los circuitos, pero si tiene unos bueno consejos prácticos a la hora de implementarlos.

Te dejo algunos libros:
Selección de componentes en electrónica (Ed. Marcombo)
Principios de Electrónica (Autor: Albert Paul Malvino)
Teoría de circuitos y dispositivos electrónicos (Autor: Boylestad)

Aquí, al final del documento tienes información sobre esos libros:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.dte.upct.es/personal/fjortiz/docencia/HA3_elec_analog/Temario EAN_06.pdf

Espero que te haya servido de algo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2007)

buena pregunta 
todo los camaradas han aportado buena información...  y yo quiero aportar algo, no tan tecnico.


sabiendo como fucniona, lo relacionas con la parte de el o los sistemas que realizaran las acciones, y para las acciones complejas existen modulos, creo que es la misma creatividad que uno tiene el poder hacer "diseñer un circuito". No estoy deciendo que solo un electronico puede hacerlo... 

saludos


----------



## DemoDoCoto (Feb 5, 2007)

Realmente me aclaraste algunas lagunas que tenia al respecto, gracias he.

Saludos.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 5, 2007)

Este libro te puede aclarar algunas dudas:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/WAMv1_1Spanish.pdf


----------



## thevenin (Feb 5, 2007)

En este pdf de 30 páginas se explica el proceso de diseño de un circuito, como ves es similar a lo explicado:

http://www.sec.upm.es/docencia/plan_00/fe/descarga_FE/Practicas/P4_FEL_2006.pdf

Otro libro que estaba en la bibliografía anterior:

ELECTRONICA
HAMBLEY, ALLAN R.
PRENTICE HALL | ISBN:84-205-2999-0
Materia(s):
ELECTRONICA

Precio : 7.752 ptas. 46,59 euros.

Parece que explica como se diseñan los circuitos analógicos aplicando los conocimientos de x capítulos (cada x capítulos un proceso de diseño) , este libro es de electrónica analógica.

Lo mejor es beber de varias fuentes,y tratar de diseñar circuitos que estén a tu alcance, primero simples, luego más complejos.


----------

